# Verschiedene Angelruten, viele Fragezeichen



## A808 (14. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe vor kurzem meinen Angelschein gemacht und habe netterweise vom Vater eines Kollegen ein paar Ruten geschenkt bekommen die er nicht mehr benötigt. Habe mich versucht ein wenig zu erkundigen bin aber nicht viel schlauer geworden da ich ein blutiger Anfänger bin. Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn ich ein paar Infos erhalten könnte. Generell kann ich sagen dass ich am Rhein angle. Werde denke ich Grundangeln aber auch Spinnfischen.  Es wird auch hin und wieder vorkommen dass wir an einen See fahren werden wo evtl das Posenangeln Sinn machen könnte. Ich habe ein paar Fotos von den Ruten gemacht mit den wichtigen Kennzahlen und hoffe hier weitere Informationen zu bekommen.
Grüße
A808


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Juli 2022)

Hallo 
Das sind alles ziemlich Allround mäßige Tele Ruten. 

Die feineren 10-30 g eignen sich zum Posen Fischen.

Die stärkeren vom Wurfgewicht gut zum Grundangeln. 

Zum reinen Spinnfischen sind die eher ungeeignet.
Aber mal nen Wobbler durchziehen geht auch damit.

Hast Rollen auch schon?

Grüße Michi


----------



## A808 (14. Juli 2022)

Hi Michi danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ja Rollen sind auch vorhanden. Da wollte ich erstmal checken welche auch noch wirklich funktionieren was die Bremse angeht etc. dann werden Fotos geschossen und hier reingestellt. 

Grüße


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Juli 2022)

A808 schrieb:


> Hi Michi danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ja Rollen sind auch vorhanden. Da wollte ich erstmal checken welche auch noch wirklich funktionieren was die Bremse angeht etc. dann werden Fotos geschossen und hier reingestellt.
> 
> Grüße


Ja,gerne. 

Die Spinn Trout schaut nach ner feineren Forellen Rute aus.
Kannst warscheinlich genauso gut damit Posen werfen wie auch Spiros oder andere Schleppgeräte.


Die D.A.M Record mit 4m gefällt mir besonders gut.
Eignet sich gut für Posen/ Waggler Fischen aber auch leichteres Grund Fischen.
Mit 4m kommst gut raus, oder über Böschungen mit hohem Gras oder sowas in der Art.


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Juli 2022)

Die Magna schaut nach ner soliden Grundrute aus.

Zum Spinnfischen musst halt eine nehmen die nicht so arg wabbelig ist.
Ich würde bis max. 2,70 sagen.

Als Hechtspinne darf sie schon 70g WG haben.
Feinere für Forellen und Barsch.

Alles nur mal so grob gesagt .


----------



## A808 (14. Juli 2022)

Danke nochmal für die ganze Info. Schonmal gut zu wissen dass ich mit dem ganzen Zeug Grund und Pose fischen kann. Eine solide Spinnrute zum stecken stand eh auf der Liste. Von daher bin ich erstmal glücklich. Sobald ich die Rollen mal gecheckt und fotografiert habe melde ich mich nochmal. 

Grüße


----------



## Mescalero (14. Juli 2022)

Solche Gelegenheiten werden von manchen alten Hasen bestimmt manchmal genutzt, um den ganzen alten Rotz loszuwerden. 

Das scheint mir bei dir ganz eindeutig nicht der Fall zu sein. Highend ist das wohl alles nicht aber definitiv auch kein Schrott. Damit kann man schon was anfangen!


----------



## A808 (14. Juli 2022)

Das freut mich zu hören.


----------



## Floma (14. Juli 2022)

Ich checke gerade schon die ebay-Kleinanzeigen. Das Design der DAM Record 30m! Ich kann nicht mehr ohne. Mal schauen, ob ich noch eine bekomme. Habe letzte Woche eine Aero X1 Match gekauft, die wird dann aber erst mal nicht ausgeführt.


----------



## Bilch (15. Juli 2022)

Super Ruten hast du da bekommen  Fische regelmäßig solche Ruten und wie schon von anderen geschrieben sind sie alle fürs leichte bis mittelschwere Posen- und Grundangeln geeignet, die beiden 2,70 und die 2,40 (vor allem die Twin Carbo) kannst Du aber auch zum Spinnfischen benutzen, Blech und Wobbler gehen bestimmt, vlt. auch Gummis, wirst schon herausfinden, welche Köder und Köderpräsentationen damit möglich sind.

Wenn Du einen Rat bezüglich Rollen und Schnur brauchst, kannst immer hier fragen.

Wenn Du sie aber vlt. irgendwann verkaufen möchtest, bitte zuerst eine PN


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (15. Juli 2022)

Schöne Ruten! Und dann noch die Marken DAM und Balzer, was ich bisher erkennen kann. Ich bin ja schon mal gespannt auf die Rollen! Ich liebe Vintage-Angeln und ich gratulier Dir zu diesen tollen Geschenken! 

Wir haben die Rollen zwar noch nicht gesehen, je nachdem, wann sie zuletzt eingesetzt worden sind, brauchen die neue Schnur und auch Wartung wegen frischem Fett auf die inneren beweglichen Teile. Schau mal, ob die Schnurlaufröllchen sich drehen und ob sie evtl. beschädigt sind.... 

Waren auch andere Sachen dabei, wie Kescher und Kleinteile?


----------



## A808 (15. Juli 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Schöne Ruten! Und dann noch die Marken DAM und Balzer, was ich bisher erkennen kann. Ich bin ja schon mal gespannt auf die Rollen! Ich liebe Vintage-Angeln und ich gratulier Dir zu diesen tollen Geschenken!
> 
> Wir haben die Rollen zwar noch nicht gesehen, je nachdem, wann sie zuletzt eingesetzt worden sind, brauchen die neue Schnur und auch Wartung wegen frischem Fett auf die inneren beweglichen Teile. Schau mal, ob die Schnurlaufröllchen sich drehen und ob sie evtl. beschädigt sind....
> 
> Waren auch andere Sachen dabei, wie Kescher und Kleinteile?


Lade gerade die Fotos der Rollen hoch, dauert noch ein paar Minuten. Kleinteile waren auch dabei, habe eine Menge Posen bekommen, 2 alte Kescher, ein Dreibein zum Sitzen, ein paar Ständer um die Angel abzulegen und noch n paar Kleinteile wie Hackenlöser etc.. Ach und eine Tasche war auch dabei.


----------



## Mescalero (15. Juli 2022)

Nicht schlecht, das hat in der Summe eine ordentliche Stange Geld gekostet.


----------



## A808 (15. Juli 2022)

So hier sind die angekündigten Fotos. Einige dieser Rollen haben Probleme. Manche mit den Bremsen, andere wiedrum mit dem Bügel oder die Rolle die nicht ordentlich auf und ab spult. Ich weiß nicht in wie weit man so etwas reparieren kann und ob es sich überhaupt lohnt. Da wäre es schön ein paar Antworten diesbezüglich zu erhalten. Bin auf jedenfall handwerklich geschickt und habe bereits allesmögliche repariert, zutrauen würde ich es mir, ob es sich lohnt ist natürlich eine andere Frage.  Ach und so nebenbei habe ich noch mehr Angelruten, die bereits reingestellten kamen für mich zum selber nutzen in Frage. Ich habe noch 8-9 weitere Ruten die ich auch abgeben würde. Dabei sind Ruten der Marken: Shakespeare, SIL STAR, Interfish usw.


----------



## A808 (15. Juli 2022)

1 Foto gelöscht Mod


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Juli 2022)

Hier gibt es ne Menge Nostalgiker, die mit diesen Rollen eventuell glücklich wären?
Dies kannst du ja schon an der Reaktion auf deine Ruten sehen.
Für meinen Teil bin ich froh, dass die Steckrute erfunden wurde, genau so auch geflochtene Schnüre!
Ich persönlich würde mir nicht die Mühe machen diese "Schätzchen" überhaupt zu fetten und zu reaktivieren.
Zumal die meisten davon, oder alle, schon damals in den 80ern eher Rollen ausm Günstig Segment waren.
Ich empfehle, kauf dir ein paar neue Rollen und vor allem Frontgebremste.
Tut mir Leid, auch wenn du jetzt entäuscht bist.
Diese nun schon vorhandenen Rollen, kannst du ja als Bastelobjekte sehen, wobei ich vermute, dass gerade diese ganzen Heckbremsen dir den Spass am Basteln verderben können?
Da fliegen beim Zerlegen gerne mal kleinste Teilchen, oder Federchen raus, die du da nie wieder rein bekommst!

Was sagen die Kollegen hier dazu, die wahrscheinlich zum Teil viel mehr Ahnung von der Materie haben als Ich?

Jürgen


----------



## Bilch (15. Juli 2022)

Die Rollen sind aber leider nichts besonderes, vor allem plastische Heckbremsler aus den 90ern und paar billig-Rollen, geeignet eigentlich nur zum Ansitzangeln.

Die einzige, die mir gefällt, ist die Olympic ES-1, diese ist zumindest Vol-Alu und mit Frontbremse. Weiß nicht wie die Balzer, Zebco und Browning sind. Diese 4 würde ich zerlegen, reinigen und neuschmieren. Beim Zerlegen Fotos machen und Teile systematisch auf ein weißes Tuch legen. Ev. könntest Du dich zuerst an einen anderen Heckbremsler ranmachen um zu trainieren, weil Rollen mit Heckbremse zum Warten ein Tik problematischer sind.

P.S. Die MP 40 aber bitte nicht am Wasser benutzen


----------



## Forelle74 (15. Juli 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Weiß nicht wie die Balzer, Zebco und Browning sind.


Schrecklich


----------



## Forelle74 (15. Juli 2022)

A808 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 412433
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 412434
> 
> ...


Mit der MP fischst du aber nicht oder


----------



## Forelle74 (15. Juli 2022)

Hallo
Mal wieder zum Thema:
Zur Erklärung:
Irgendwann vor längerer Zeit gabs mal ein Rollenmodel das anscheinend so gut verkauft wurde das es fast jede Namhafte Marke nachgebaut hat.

Die Heckbremserolle mit einem bis 4 Kugellager.
Vollplastik mit sehr dünner Rotor Welle.
Warum man die eh schon zu dünne Welle noch durchbohren muss ist warscheinlich jedem Metallbauer ein Rätsel.

Ich durfte mal nen Karpfen an der Schnur mit der Hand reinziehen weil die Bremse gehakt hat und die Welle abknickte.


Die Abneigung von Taxidermist  zu Hebkbrems Rollen kann ich durchaus verstehen.

Ich hab mittlerweile nur eine und die hat ne Kampfbremse.


Wenn diese Rollen defekt sind würde ich sie lassen.
Bisl reinigen und neu fetten wäre noch ok.

Dir wird bei einigen Modellen aber der Bügel nicht mehr umklappen oder sich nicht mehr arretieren lassen.
Dann ---> Mülltonne

Die Balzer und die Olypic ( wie Bilch schon schrieb) sind noch in Ordnung.

Sollte eine Rolle noch funktionieren kannst sie ja an ne leichte Posrnrute montieren und verwenden bis sie den Geist aufgibt.

Ich kam mal in den Genuss 8 solcher Rollen für eine gute Bekannte zu reparieren.
Das war wirklich aufwendig und nur möglich weil ich noch sämtliche alte ähnliche Rollen und Teile rumliegen hab.
3 haben es nimmer geschafft.

Eine aktuelle Standart Rolle wie zum Beispiel ne Daiwa Ninja oä.  ( um die 40-50€) werden dir auf jedenfall mehr Freude bereiten.
Im Sale eventuell noch günstiger.


Grüße Michi


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Juli 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Eine aktuelle Standart Rolle wie zum Beispiel ne Daiwa Ninja oä. ( um die 40-50€) werden dir auf jedenfall mehr Freude bereiten.


Oder Daiwa Legalis LT.

Jürgen


----------



## A808 (15. Juli 2022)

Ich denke die Browning ist noch nützlich, evtl die blaue Johnson auch . Der Rest hat so wie es aussieht die besten Jahre hinter sich . Sind ja auch paar echt alte Dinger dabei. Mit der MP fisch ich nicht mehr haha. Denke werde mir die Kopfschmerzen mit der Reparatur ersparen. Danke für die Antworten. Ich habe doch glatt vergessen dass ich noch eine alte aber unbenutzte bzw. nur 1 mal von mir benutzte Rolle im Keller habe. Die werde ich denke ich mal zum Grundangeln verwenden. Habe direkt mal ein Foto gemacht und weil es so schön ist mit dem ganzen Vintage Zeug habe ich auch noch Fotos von dieser super alten Rute (die ist super schwer, glaub besteht aus irgendeinem Metall? ) und ner ganz alten japanischen (?) Rolle auch vollkommen aus schwerem Metall.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (15. Juli 2022)

Die blaue Rolle von Johnson, ist die etwa von der Firma, die auch Außenborder baut?
Schließe mich sonst den Meinungen der Kollegen an, zum Ansitzangeln,  je nach Rutenmarke, eine Quick von DAM (zum Grundangeln evtl. mit Freilauf) und von Balzer fällt mir kein aktuelles Modell ein. Die ältere Steckrute mit dem roten Rollenhalter könnte eine von DAM sein, vielleicht kann eiszeit was zu ihr schreiben. 

Ne passende Größe wäre eine 3000er bis 4000er, würde ich aber mit einer guten Mono bespulen (lassen).

Die alte Pflueger ist schön und robust, ich habe auch noch eine, ist "bloß" 40 Jahre alt. War das nicht ein Österreichischer Hersteller?


----------



## Floma (15. Juli 2022)

Ich denke, die Selection Spin-Trout gab es in den 0er-Jahren beim Lidl. 

Hast du ein Budget für den Einstieg ins Angeln, oder bildet das Konvult erst einmal deiner Ausrüstung?


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Juli 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Die alte Pflueger ist schön und robust, ich habe auch noch eine, ist "bloß" 40 Jahre alt. War das nicht ein Österreichischer Hersteller?


Pflueger kam aus den USA und wurde ca. Mitte der 60er Jahre von Shakespeare übernommen.  Und die Pflueger 641, gib ihr noch 10 Jahre mehr, das kommt dann eher hin.


----------



## Bilch (16. Juli 2022)

Glaube die Rute ist Vollglas und deswegen so schwer.

Die CSI ist ganz gut fürs leichtere Ansitzangeln.

Die Pflueger gehört noch zu den unverwüstlichen Rollen, ist Voll-Alu und so schwer durfte sie eigentlich nicht sein. Wurde glaube ich in den 70ern in der Ōmori Fabrik gebaut, die Rollen für etliche Firmen produzierte, u.a. auch Shakespeare, die Rolle ist auch baugleich mit der Shakespeare Ball Bearing 2210 mark II (Shakespeare Experten bitte korrigiert mich). Diese lohnt sich zu warten, eine super Rolle fürs Old-School Fischen, die noch lange ihren Dienst machen wird.


----------



## A808 (16. Juli 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Selection Spin-Trout gab es in den 0er-Jahren beim Lidl.
> 
> Hast du ein Budget für den Einstieg ins Angeln, oder bildet das Konvult erst einmal deiner Ausrüstung?


Mein Budgrt für Rute plus Rolle liegt bei 120. Die Rolle die ich mir ausgesucht habe kostrt 35. 25 für Schnur. 60 für die Rute selber übrig. Soll eine 2.70er werden mit passender Aktion. Da ich wie erwähnt meistens am Rhein bin wo starke Strömung herrscht. 

Muss abgesehen davon eh mehr investieten. Brauch ja noch jigköpfe, gummifische unf wobbler. Habe den einzigen wobbler den ivh hatte gestern im Rhein versenkt und besitze 3 Gummifische, 1 spinner und 1 effzett Blinker grösse 3. 

Grüsse


----------



## Floma (16. Juli 2022)

A808 schrieb:


> Mein Budgrt für Rute plus Rolle liegt bei 120. Die Rolle die ich mir ausgesucht habe kostrt 35. 25 für Schnur. 60 für die Rute selber übrig. Soll eine 2.70er werden mit passender Aktion. Da ich wie erwähnt meistens am Rhein bin wo starke Strömung herrscht.
> 
> Muss abgesehen davon eh mehr investieten. Brauch ja noch jigköpfe, gummifische unf wobbler. Habe den einzigen wobbler den ivh hatte gestern im Rhein versenkt und besitze 3 Gummifische, 1 spinner und 1 effzett Blinker grösse 3.
> 
> Grüsse


Spinnfischen ist wirklich nicht meins und am Rhein habe ich keine nennenswerte Erfahrungen. Die Umstände klingen für mich aber schon etwas nach Ködergrab. Vielleicht fragst du im Raubfisch-Unterforum mal nach Montagen, mit denen die "Betriebskosten" gesenkt werden können. Der kontinuierliche Verlust von Montagen geht wirklich ins Geld.


----------



## Bilch (16. Juli 2022)

A808 schrieb:


> Mein Budgrt für Rute plus Rolle liegt bei 120. Die Rolle die ich mir ausgesucht habe kostrt 35. 25 für Schnur. 60 für die Rute selber übrig. Soll eine 2.70er werden mit passender Aktion. Da ich wie erwähnt meistens am Rhein bin wo starke Strömung herrscht.
> 
> Muss abgesehen davon eh mehr investieten. Brauch ja noch jigköpfe, gummifische unf wobbler. Habe den einzigen wobbler den ivh hatte gestern im Rhein versenkt und besitze 3 Gummifische, 1 spinner und 1 effzett Blinker grösse 3.
> 
> Grüsse


Welche Rolle für 35 € hast Du denn ausgesucht? Für dieses Geld gibt es tatsächlich paar gute Rollen aber noch mehr Schrott. Und eine gute Schnur bekommt man schon für ca. 15 €. Es lohnt sich immer hier um Rat zu fragen, auch was Ruten, Köder etc. angeht


----------



## A808 (17. Juli 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Spinnfischen ist wirklich nicht meins und am Rhein habe ich keine nennenswerte Erfahrungen. Die Umstände klingen für mich aber schon etwas nach Ködergrab. Vielleicht fragst du im Raubfisch-Unterforum mal nach Montagen, mit denen die "Betriebskosten" gesenkt werden können. Der kontinuierliche Verlust von Montagen geht wirklich ins Geld.


Das kann ich nachvollziehen dass es nicht jedermans Sache ist. Ich finde das aktive Fischen macht Spaß. Muss dir aber wohl recht kleben. Da geht schon hin und wieder was verloren. Man muss schon das Gebiet gut kennen um seine Köder zu behalten. Grundangeln macht auch Spaß und wird auch praktiziert wobei ich jedoch mehr Zeit einplanen muss. Beim spinnen kann ich mal eben 2 Stunden an den Rhein  sofort loslegen und auch so schnell wieder abzischen wie ich gekommen bin.


----------



## A808 (17. Juli 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Welche Rolle für 35 € hast Du denn ausgesucht? Für dieses Geld gibt es tatsächlich paar gute Rollen aber noch mehr Schrott. Und eine gute Schnur bekommt man schon für ca. 15 €. Es lohnt sich immer hier um Rat zu fragen, auch was Ruten, Köder etc. angeht


Mir wurde die Ryobi Ecusima 3000 empfohlen mit einer 5.1:1 Übersetzung. Genau mit dieser Rolle habe ich die letzten mal auch gefischt da ein Freund sie selber auch benutzt. Fühlt sich gut an. Läuft butterweich und Ist leicht. Habe nix auszusetzen. Welche Schnur würdet ihr empfehlen? Habe extra mehr für die Schnurr geplant weil ich mir denke dass es did Verbindung zwischen Fisch und Angel ist. Da gebe ich lieber was mehr aus um ne ordentliche geflochtene zu haben. Bei der Rute bin ich mir tatsächlich noch nicht sicher. Leicht soll sie sein und 270cm lang. Gewicht geht ins geld das ist mir ahc bewusst. Unter 200g wäre schön aber wird wohl schwierig in der Preis Klasse...


----------



## Bilch (17. Juli 2022)

A808 schrieb:


> Mir wurde die Ryobi Ecusima 3000 empfohlen mit einer 5.1:1 Übersetzung. Genau mit dieser Rolle habe ich die letzten mal auch gefischt da ein Freund sie selber auch benutzt. Fühlt sich gut an. Läuft butterweich und Ist leicht. Habe nix auszusetzen. Welche Schnur würdet ihr empfehlen? Habe extra mehr für die Schnurr geplant weil ich mir denke dass es did Verbindung zwischen Fisch und Angel ist. Da gebe ich lieber was mehr aus um ne ordentliche geflochtene zu haben. Bei der Rute bin ich mir tatsächlich noch nicht sicher. Leicht soll sie sein und 270cm lang. Gewicht geht ins geld das ist mir ahc bewusst. Unter 200g wäre schön aber wird wohl schwierig in der Preis Klasse...


Die Ecusima ist eine super Rolle, kannst auch die 4000er nehmen, der Rollenkörper ist gleich, hat aber eine größere Spule.

Was die Schnur angeht kann ich Dir bedenkenlos die Daiwa J-Braid X4 empfehlen, auch die X8 ist sehr gut, aber natürlich teurer.

Um eine Rute zu empfehlen, müsste ich aber wissen, mit welchen Ködern, auf welche Fische und auf was für ein Gewässer Du vor hast zu angeln.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Juli 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> mit welchen Ködern, auf welche Fische und auf was für ein Gewässer Du vor hast zu angeln.






A808 schrieb:


> im Rhein versenkt und besitze 3 Gummifische, 1 spinner und 1 effzett Blinker grösse 3.



Jürgen


----------



## Bilch (17. Juli 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jürgen


Hab's ganz vergessen


----------



## Bilch (17. Juli 2022)

A808, wenn Dir jeder Euro wichtig ist, versuche irgendwo noch die Shimano Vengeance BX Shad H 270/20-50 g aufzutreiben.

Wenn Du aber bereit bist paar Euro mehr zu zahlen, dann kauf Dir die Shimano Yasei Red AX Aspius MH 270/7-28 g (aber pass auf, die mit dem Korkgriff, nicht die Red Aspius mit Duplongriff und auch keine Aori, Spin, Zander, Dropshot etc.). Super blank für GuFis, das WG ist total untertrieben, auch ein 4er Effzett oder 5er Spinner gehen damit problemlos (habe die ein Tick bessere weiße Ausführung)


----------



## A808 (17. Juli 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> A808, wenn Dir jeder Euro wichtig ist, versuche irgendwo noch die Shimano Vengeance BX Shad H 270/20-50 g aufzutreiben.
> 
> Wenn Du aber bereit bist paar Euro mehr zu zahlen, dann kauf Dir die Shimano Yasei Red AX Aspius MH 270/7-28 g (aber pass auf, die mit dem Korkgriff, nicht die Red Aspius mit Duplongriff und auch keine Aori, Spin, Zander, Dropshot etc.). Super blank für GuFis, das WG ist total untertrieben, auch ein 4er Effzett oder 5er Spinner gehen damit problemlos (habe die ein Tick bessere weiße Ausführung)


Habe die Rute mir angeschaut. Du sagst zwar das Gewicht ist untertrieben aber ich dachte schon an eine Rute in der Range von 20-70g WG. Die GuFis die ich rashaue sind schon mittlere grösse mot 25g jiggs. Möchte ungern zuviele Ruten mitschleppen. Soll n bisschen was möglich sein.


----------



## Bilch (18. Juli 2022)

A808 schrieb:


> Habe die Rute mir angeschaut. Du sagst zwar das Gewicht ist untertrieben aber ich dachte schon an eine Rute in der Range von 20-70g WG. Die GuFis die ich rashaue sind schon mittlere grösse mot 25g jiggs. Möchte ungern zuviele Ruten mitschleppen. Soll n bisschen was möglich sein.


Suchst Du eine Gummifischrute? Für Zander oder für Hechte? Und was verstehst Du unter mittelgroße GuFis? 15 cm? Aber auch hier kann das Gewicht von ca. 10 bis ca. 30 variiren ...


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Juli 2022)

Ich empfehle dem Kollegen hier, entweder sein Budget zu erhöhen, oder sich vielleicht mal auf E-Bay nach etwas Gebrauchten um zu sehen.
Die einzige taugliche Rolle in der Preis-Range hat er ja schon selbst gefunden, obwohl in der gewünschten Wurfgewicht Klasse definitiv eine 4000er angesagt ist, auch wenn diese dann 10€ teurer ist!
Die beiden Ruten, welche ich auch kenne und die nur einigermaßen Gummitauglich sind, wurden ja auch schon genannt.
Verstehen kann ich allerdings den Wunsch nach mehr Wurfgewicht, weil besonders am Mittel- und Oberrhein oft schwere Köpfe notwendig sind um überhaupt an die Kante zu kommen, zum Teil sogar 30-40gr..

Jürgen

Bilch, ich finde es bewundernswert wie du hier, fundiert berätst.
Ich war spätestens beim genannten Budget raus.


----------



## Bilch (18. Juli 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dem Kollegen hier, entweder sein Budget zu erhöhen, oder sich vielleicht mal auf E-Bay nach etwas Gebrauchten um zu sehen.
> Die einzige taugliche Rolle in der Preis-Range hat er ja schon selbst gefunden, obwohl in der gewünschten Wurfgewicht Klasse definitiv eine 4000er angesagt ist, auch wenn diese dann 10€ teurer ist!
> Die beiden Ruten, welche ich auch kenne und die nur einigermaßen Gummitauglich sind, wurden ja auch schon genannt.
> Verstehen kann ich allerdings den Wunsch nach mehr Wurfgewicht, weil besonders am Mittel- und Oberrhein oft schwere Köpfe notwendig sind um überhaupt an die Kante zu kommen, zum Teil sogar 30-40gr..
> ...


Definitiv 4000er. Bei der Ködergröße/-gewicht frage ich mich sogar ob die plastische Ecusima stabil genug ist (obwohl ich sie seit Jahren an meiner leichten Hechtrute problemlos fische). Und ja, bei E-Bay und besonders bei E-Bay Kleinanzeigen kann man sehr gute Ruten sehr günstig bekommen.

Jürgen, ich habe vor ca. 10 Jahren mit so einem Budget engefangen und musste mich sehr gut erkundigen und die Sachen ausprobieren um mir vernünftiges Zeug anzuschaffen. Es gab natürlich auch den einen oder anderen Fehlkauf, aber die meisten Teile fische ich auch heute noch, obwohl ich mir jetzt auch viel bessere/teure Sachen leisten kann/könnte. Deswegen kenne ich z.B. auch die Vengeance BX Shad, habe mir aber damals um paar Euro zu sparen lieber die Sänger Pro-T FTA gekauft, was ich später dann eine Zeit lang bereut habe. Seitdem ich mir eine taugliche Gummirute gekauft habe aber nicht mehr, denn die Sänger ist eine super mittelschwere Allroundspinne.


----------



## A808 (19. Juli 2022)

Weiß ich zu schätzen dass hier toll beraten wird und sich die Zeit genommen wird. Werde mir paar Euro aufs Budget wohl packen und die 4000er holen. Auch für die Rute kann da paar Euro noch drauf. Daran soll es jetzt nicht scheitern. Soll ja was gescheites her und auch nicht übermorgen wieder ausgetauscht werden. Da verlass ich mich auf eure Expertise. Mittelgroße GuFi sind genau zwischen 10 und 20 cm  gemeint. 25g Jiggs muss ich schon nutzen bei der Strömung. habs getestet. Alles dadrunter ist schon schwierig. Soll für Hecht hauptsächlich gedacht sein. Aber Allround fähig natürlich für Zander als auch Barsche nutzbar. Wie gesagt will da nicht zu vollgepackt rumrennen sondern eher Lightweight.


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Juli 2022)

20 cm + 25 g ist aber schon ne kräftige Ladung - da kommt ne Rute mit 70 g Max-WG potenziell (stark) an ihre Grenzen. Vor allem bei Strömung.

Vor der Anschaffung würde ich daher unbedingt die Köder samt Bleikopf auswiegen - es bringt nichts, am oberen Ende des Max-WGs zu fischen (Faustregel für genügend Headroom: Ködergewicht inkl. Kopf = ca. 50-60 % des Max-WGs).

Generell sagt die Köderlänge gar nichts aus - in puncto Rutenbelastung zählen das Gesamtgewicht inkl. Kopf plus Köderart (Action/No-Action etc.) plus Strömungseinfluss plus Angelmethode bzw. -stil (Jiggen, Faulenzen, Leiern etc.).

Eine Rute mit 70 g könnte mit 16ern plus 25 g evtl. schon fast überlastet sein - noch größer/schwerer kann dann potenziell schon schwierig bis nicht mehr sinnvoll werden. Für Köderführung und Anschlag braucht es halt auch genügend Dampf.

Aber wie gesagt: Ohne konkretes Auswiegen und konkrete Ködermodelle ist da quasi nichts sinnvoll empfehlbar.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Juli 2022)

A808 schrieb:


> Soll für Hecht hauptsächlich gedacht sein. Aber Allround fähig natürlich für Zander als auch Barsche nutzbar. Wie gesagt will da nicht zu vollgepackt rumrennen sondern eher Lightweight.


Also von der Idee, mit nur einer Rute gleichzeitig 20cm Gummis fischen zu können und dann noch mit dieser Rute gezielt auf Barsche zu gehen, kannst du dich gleich mal verabschieden.
Ein Wunschdenken, typisch für Angler die ihre Erste und auch einzige Rute kaufen, diese muss dann auch gleich alles können und dies natürlich noch besonders gut und bestenfalls zum Sonderangebots Preis.
Es ist schon genug Kompromis, gleichzeitig Zander und Hecht zu bedienen!
Überhaupt "Hecht", du schreibst weiter vorne, dass der Rhein dein favorisiertes Gewässer ist.
Schon klar, dass Hechte im Rheinstrom Ausnahme Fische sind?
Allenfalls in den Altarmen, oder Baggerseen, lohnt sich da ein gezieltes Angeln drauf.
Mit dem gewünschten Wg der Rute von 70-80gr. liegst du aber für einen solchen Kompromis richtig, ebenso auch mit der Länge von 2,70m, obwohl ich und viele andere inzwischen auch dort bei 2,40m Ruten gelandet sind.
Diese sind dann nicht so kopflastig und besser ausbalanciert, leichter sowieso, als eine 2,70er Rute, dafür ist es etwas schwieriger den jeweiligen Köder über die hängerträchtige Steinpackung zu lupfen.
Gerade Anfänger haben nämlich das Problem, dass sie häufig gar nicht wissen, in welcher Tiefe sich ihr Köder konkret befindet und kommen deshalb mit einer 2,70er besser klar.
Du kannst ja mal auf E-Bay Kleinanzeigen schauen, ob du eine Sportex Hydra Speed findest und zwar die 80gr Variante, diese gibt es in 2,40m (die fische ich auch selbst), aber ebenso auch in 2,70m.
Das sind Ruten, die es mit doppelt so teuren Ruten aufnehmen können!
Ich habe da auch auf Anhieb eine 2.70er gefunden, für 110€.
Ansonsten kannst du auch hier im Board die Kleinanzeigen sichten, aber momentan steht da nix passendes drin?
Eventuell kommen da noch andere Vorschläge.

Jürgen


----------



## Bilch (19. Juli 2022)

Die Hydra Speed ist ein Auslaufmodell (das Nachfolgemodell heißt Hydra Spirit) und man kann sie vlt. noch irgendwo für einen guten Preis bekommen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Juli 2022)

Speed und Spirit haben IMO denselben Blank - fühlt sich jedenfalls beim Probewedeln für mich so an (habe selber die Hydra Speed in Gebrauch, Spirit im Laden spaßeshalber begrabbelt).

Für mich identisch Xtrafast-giftig ohne Verluschung der neuen Version.

Die Unterschiede deuchen mir daher rein optischer Natur  (Speed: grün, Spirit: orange).

Wer noch ne grüne Speed aus Restbestand abgreifen kann, spart also potenziell Bares bei gleicher Performance.


----------

